# Working UKC. Grand...



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

This is our 2nd weekend showing. Echo is 7 months old & though only 1 other Multi Colored Poodle showing we have 3 BOB, Group 4, Group 3 & today a Group 1. We are in our 1st Best in Show.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Pictures!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Well done


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations, you must be pleased as punch.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

We ended the weekend with 1 Group 1, 3 Group 3, 1Group 4. Let me see if today I can uploada photo. If not I posted on my FB page. Katie Cathey.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I was able to post a picture of Echo's Group 1, let it post here as well.


----------

